# Time perception



## Tronick

Hi,

Does anyone have any techniques that help with time perception problems? My hours/days/weeks/months fly by but also everything seems really long ago and weird..

Any help at all would be great!

TIA.. Tronick.


----------



## Guest

Hi there,

I'm new here, but what I find really helps me with that is structure. I have a study routine myself, but I think any constructive activity would help: gardening, cooking, drawing, writing. Just spend a good chunk (four to six hours on a Saturday or Sunday works for me) doing it. It slows time down for me and makes me feel more aware to boot. If I spend the whole day playing videogames, or watching TV, I feel terrible at the end and end up getting the feeling that time is passing me by.

Anyway, that's my personal experience, hope it helps.


----------



## spaced-out

Same problem here - perceiving time like it is flying by is currently a symptom that is giving me almost suicidal thoughts.

So if anyone has any techniques how to slow down the perception of time I will appreciate that soo much


----------



## Guest

Time slows down the higher up you go.. True.


----------



## Guest

It seems to be this weird thing that dissociative people have&#8230; I don't think there's much you can do about our perception of time. I'm thinking though, that people who've healed or recovered from DPD probably don't think about it anymore?

Over the years I've thought this one through so so often and I ended up settling on my own version of what time is. It seemed so ridiculous that humans would even bother to measure it you know? And split it up into increments? It all seemed so strange that anyone would do that.


----------



## Guest

Here's a video a therapist did about how dissociative people experience time.. I think she hits the nail on the head.






Does that make sense for anybody?


----------



## spaced-out

Tronick said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any techniques that help with time perception problems? My hours/days/weeks/months fly by but also everything seems really long ago and weird..
> 
> Any help at all would be great!
> 
> TIA.. Tronick.


 Tronick,

If we could break up the our "speeded up" time perception into 2 parts :

a/ being in the moment

b/ memory of passed moments

what do you think your problem would be ?

For me its both. I definitely have a problem living in the moment for most of the time. Also the memory of the past events has worsened.

Theoretically, if we were fully in the moment all the time, then it would be a memory problem.


----------



## Myself

i have the same problem :sad:

my is (b/ memory of passed moments) .. #spaced-out

my doctor prescribe me Pramipexole hlc. 0.5 .


----------



## yeleen

I feels the moment but i cant conect it to my past and i cant project myself in the future .I cant connect the child i was with the woman im .

i knwo my past but it feels like something i read or was told about or learned .

now im living alone ,but ive been married ,but i cant even remenber what it felt like .all i feel is anxiety .

so i see the moment ,just the moment .i dont manake to make plans or to get ahead .im turning in circles in life .

starting something and ending up where i started ,just more stressed .

Also people says im very patient ,but its just that i dont feel the time passing by ,so i dont realise if im waiting ten minutes or two hours ,feels almost the same to me -since im in my own thoughts .


----------



## DesertEagle0.50

"I cant connect the child i was with the woman i am" - i have exact same feelings, like my childhood is Very Very far away, although i am only 17. Have someone some advices od ideas how to improve it and get it to the normal ?


----------



## spaced-out

"Also people says im very patient ,but its just that i dont feel the time passing by ,so i dont realise if im waiting ten minutes or two hours ,feels almost the same to me -since im in my own thoughts ."

-the same here, ten minutes or two hours are the same to me too, I dont even know what boredom feels like.


----------



## didep

Me too wrong with me that time passes quickly. Aripiprazole it improved me.


----------



## Aerin

When things were bad, I found it helpful at the end of the day, before bed, to quickly go over, in order, what I'd done that day. I didn't really seem to have memory recall issues, I just felt I did because my brain neatly divided time into the categories: '-->*!NOW!*<--' and 'not now'. Going over things both helped reassure me that my handling of time wasn't as bad as I feared it was, and also helped make all the 'not now' time points slightly less equal to each other.


----------



## yeleen

the funny Thing is that im always on time if i have an appointment .

When I was a child my teacher thought i was deaf because she accidentelly dropped a briefcase and all Kids jumped except me .i didnt react .Nothing wrong then or now but i was just space out .

I often make People repeat their sentences because often i dont get it all .

im so glad to have found this Website .so good to know that im no Freak .


----------



## Here

Definitely not a freak yeleen. I was actually taken in for hearing tests as a child. My mom and teachers thought I must be partially deaf. As for recounting the day before you go to sleep, I've definately found that helpful...it also keeps your mind distracted as you fall asleep. Sometimes, on a more hectic day, I pause for a few moments and recount the events that have happened so far...it does help time make more sense and it helps reduce the big overwhelming pile of confusion that I'm sometimes left with at the end of a day.


----------



## spaced-out

Watching "slow tempo" movies makes my time perception slow down, you could try that. I remember watching movie Temporada de patos -- "Duck Season", which is not a bad movie. Might remind you of those long summers when you were kids.


----------



## Guest

"Time heals all wounds, except these crazy eyes"-Mr Deeds.


----------



## SantosB

Hello, you can try this exercise:

http://dpdrenglish.blogspot.com.es/2014/12/exercise-n3-lets-work-with-time.html


----------



## spaced-out

thank you for the link, Santos, looks interesting and making sense to my I guess. I havent checked that in detail but it seems the exercise is based on remembering and reminding ourselves what normal time perception felt like or feels like . Thats a kind of thing that I had on my mind recently too.


----------



## Guest

I do


----------



## Gazzy001

This is the worst symptom I have is that time flies by. I wonder if we can do anything to help it.


----------



## illmatic

This was a big problem for me during the first month of having DP, but it has gotten a lot better.

One thing I realized is that the Lorazepam / Ativan I was heavily taking during that time was the biggest reason. Since I've cut down on Lorazepam this has gotten better. Even on nights when I take a lorazepam, the next day I notice weird time perception. This is a common side effect of benzos.

Another thing that has helped is thinking about what I did that day when I am in bed going to sleep.


----------

